# How do you want to open this file?



## RJohnson29 (May 7, 2005)

After computer start I get the popup that says "How do you want to open this file" with several programs below to open? How do you stop this popup when starting your computer?
Thanks.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16286 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 462 GB (392 GB Free); D: 1862 GB (1760 GB Free); G: 465 GB (144 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0WPMFG
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

What is the name of the file that is trying to open? do you recognise it?

If you are sure its nothing important you can disable it via task manager.
To do this press Ctrl + Alt + Delete at the same time and click on task manager, alternatively you can right click on the taskbar and click task manager.
Once in task manager, click on the startup tab, then select the program that is running when you start the pc and click disable.
This should prevent it popping up in future.

I would advice investigating further before doing this however, as it may be a file attached to malware or an integral part of software your system uses that has become corrupt.


----------



## RJohnson29 (May 7, 2005)

Xsage said:


> What is the name of the file that is trying to open? do you recognise it?
> 
> If you are sure its nothing important you can disable it via task manager.
> To do this press Ctrl + Alt + Delete at the same time and click on task manager, alternatively you can right click on the taskbar and click task manager.
> ...


I opened the file with notepad and this is what it says:
2016:11:17 21:23:13:440 Could not recognize operation: J!

2016:11:17 21:23:13:440 DifxFrontend failed!

2016:11:17 21:23:13:503 Could not recognize operation: J!

2016:11:17 21:23:13:503 DifxFrontend failed!

2016:11:17 21:23:13:565 Could not recognize operation: J!

2016:11:17 21:23:13:565 DifxFrontend failed!

2016:11:17 21:28:06:680 Could not recognize operation: J!

2016:11:17 21:28:06:680 DifxFrontend failed!


----------



## RJohnson29 (May 7, 2005)

RJohnson29 said:


> I opened the file with notepad and this is what it says:
> 2016:11:17 21:23:13:440 Could not recognize operation: J!
> 
> 2016:11:17 21:23:13:440 DifxFrontend failed!
> ...


I ran Malwarebytes and it found a Dell Support file in the registry and I deleted it. The problem is gone.
Thanks for your help.
Ron


----------

